# انا جربت تحويل الديزل الى الغاز ونجحت



## tapela (6 أغسطس 2006)

*تحويل محركات الديزل الى الغاز عمليا*

انا محمد امبن طبيلة من مصر طالب بكلية الهندسة قسم ميكانيكا
بجحت فى تحويل محرك ماكينة رى الى العمل بالغاز الطبيعى يدلا من السولار عن طريق خقن الغاز مع الهواء مستخدما تقنية مبتكرة ووصللت الى نتائج عملية مشجعة
ممكن باخوانى نساعدونى فى التغيرات النى يمكن ان تطرا على المحرك نتيجة للتغير وما مدى التاثير على المدى البعيد 
مع العلم انى قد جربتها على بضغ ماكينات ولكنى اخشى من التمادى خوفا من عواقب ذلك على المدى البعيد
ارجو ان تساعدونى فى التغير الذى سبطرا على نظام التيريد

اخوكم/مهندس محمد امين طبيلة مصر


----------



## tapela (7 أغسطس 2006)

اية باجماعة انا قعلا عايز مساعدة


----------



## tapela (7 أغسطس 2006)

اخوانى
قمت بالفعل بتجربة تحويل محرك ديزل الى العمل بالغاز الطبيعى عن طريق الخلط مع الهواءمستحدما تقنية مبتكرة ووصللت الىنتائج مشجعة.
ارجو مساعدتى فيما يتعلق بالتبريد والتزييت
م/محمد امبن طبيلة
مصر
طالب هندسة/ميكانيكا


----------



## tapela (7 أغسطس 2006)

*i need help*

please help me in my project


----------



## waleedss (7 أغسطس 2006)

اعتقد ان هناك خطا ما في كلامك
اولا نسبة الانضغاط التي يعمل عليها البنزين والغاز الطبيعي تقريبا 1 :8 وهذا غير موجود في محركات الديزل تقريبا 1:16 
ثانيا كيف قمت بالحقن؟ هل صممت حاقن مثلا؟ وانا كنت ادخلت الوقود مع الهواء كيف تحكمت في توقيت الاشتعال؟
ما دخل التبريد والتزيت في هذه التجربه؟ حيث ان التجربة على محلرك قائم؟
ووفقك الله


----------



## tapela (7 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ/waleedes
اشكرك على تكرمك بالرد وان كان فية بعض التجريح
اما يالنسبة لموضوع المناقشة التى حكمت عليها بانها سيئة فهى تعمل الان على ماكينات الرى(1سلندر/تبريد ماء) اما عن طريقة حقن الغاز فهو عن طريق صمام السحب مستخدما اسطوانة غاز منزلية مع العلم انى لم استغنى عن السولار مطلقا فقط استخدمت قليلا منة لبيدا الاشتعال
ما اطلبة منك هو هل ما قمت بة من خلط للهواء مع الغاز يوثر بالسلب على المدى البعيد على اداء المحرك. مع العلم يان التجرية قائمة يالفعل وناجحة بشهادة اصحاب الماكينات التى ادخلت عليها التعديل.
مما اخشاة هو ان تحدث عواقب لهذة المحركات غلى المدى البعيد واكرر ان المحركات التى عدلت تعمل يكفاءة الان. ايضا اود ان تساعدنى فى التغيرات التى تطرا على الزيت فى هذة الحالة
اننى اعلم انك غير مقتنع بكلامى لكن صدقنى التجربة قائمة بالفعل وناجحة من وجهة نظر من اجريتها لهم. لكن ما يقلقنى هو حدوث اى عواقب على المدى البعيد
منتظر ردك بفارغ الصبر
حاولت ان ارسل لك هذا فى رسالة خاصة لكن رصيدى من المشاركات لايسمح

_من يشرفة صداقتك ومن حكمت علية بالفشل_/ _م-محمد امين طبيلة_
_ كلية الهندسة-جامعة الوقازيق_
_ مـــــــــــصر_


----------



## ahmadnet (8 أغسطس 2006)

أنا أحييك أخي واتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ا رجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى الفائدة
This email address is being protected from spam bots, you need Javascript enabled to view it

هذا ***** لدكتور انا درست عنده المحركات وهو حاصل على عدة برآة اختراع في المحركات بتأكيد سيفيدك
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## بهاءالدين (8 أغسطس 2006)

والله يا محمد انا نفسى اساعدك لكنى ماتزلت طالب بهندسة الازهر 
لكن ان شاء الله كلها شهرين وتبدا الدراسة واقدر ارد عليك رد وافى لانى سادرس مع احد عباقرة هذا المجال اسمة د/محمود القاضى وهو محاضر فى الجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة 
وان شاء الله افيدك


----------



## tapela (9 أغسطس 2006)

thankes my dear but if you give me your ID i will be very happy
this my id djtloveyou***********
eng/mohamed ameen tapela


----------



## ahmadnet (9 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو من الادارة السماح بوضع ايميل او السماح لي بارسال رسالة خاصة للاخ
كي استطيع المساعدة


----------



## tapela (9 أغسطس 2006)

*thankes*

الاخ/ahamednet
اشكرك لاستجابتك معنا


----------



## waleedss (9 أغسطس 2006)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم
انا لم اقصد اي تجريح ولا استطيع ابدا ان احجر على فكر احد اطلاقا
ثم اي مناقشة حكمت عليها انها سيئة؟ الكلام ده منين 
على اي انا متاسف ان كنت احسست باي تجريح غير مقصود مني
نرجع لموضوعنا 
لم افهم انك استخدمت قليل من السولار لتبدا الاشتعال
هل بعد توصيل الغاز تقطع السولار ان ماذا ؟
لاحظ ان البيوتوجاز المنزلي ليس غاز طبيعي ولكنه غاز اخر اعتقد انه خليط من ميثان وغاز اخر لااعرف مدى صلاحيته في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي
كذلك كيف كحمتم على الاداء؟ وكيف قمتم بقياس القدرة
اخيرا انصحك بالكتاب التالي
وهو موجود في جامعة القاهرة بحوالي 40 جنيها مع كتب اخرى كثيره اسال عن عم سعد الدور الثالث قسم اتصالات
Internal Combustion Engine Fundamentals by John Heywood
ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين السماح بتداول الدكتور المذكور حتى تعم الفائده


----------



## ايمن مصر (9 أغسطس 2006)

*اذهب للمختصين*

لماذا لا تلجا الي الشركات المختصه بتحويل السيارات للعمل بالغاز الطبيعي بمصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وعلي فكره هناك دول نفذت تحويل لسيارات نقل ثقيله للعمل بالغاز الطبيعي انا شفت ده في موقع لا اتذكره لاني كنت مهتم جدا بتحويل السيارات للغاز الطبيعي لاني كنت اتمني العمل بهذا المجال
ارسل افكارك فورا لشركه كارجاس بمصر
وعرفنا هنا بالموقع عن نتائجك لنستفيد معا
وهما يحكموا علي الموضوع وعلي فكره شركه كارجاس يرأسها شخص متفتح جدا وعالم اسمه الدكتور محمود بدران وايضا السيد المهندس فؤاد رشاد مساعد رئيس الشركه ايضا


----------



## ايمن مصر (9 أغسطس 2006)

فيه معلومه وجب علي تصحيحها لاني من العاملين باحدي شركات الغاز الطبيعي بمصر وهي
اسطوانه المنزل اغلبها بيوتان
اما الغاز الطبيعي فاغلبه ميثان
الميثان يحتوي الجزي منه علي ذره كربون واحده بينما البيوتان يحتوي 4 كربون
وعليه فان كثافه الغاز الطبيعي اقل بكثير وخواصه تختلف تماما عن غاز الاسطوانات المنزليه


----------



## tapela (10 أغسطس 2006)

dear/Bhaa el deen
thankes for your reply and i will happy by you 
*****************************



أخي الكريم ..
الرجاء التقيد بشروط الملتقى و عدم وضع الـبريـد الالـكتروني في المشاركات ..
لفائدتك و فائدة الجميع ..

المشرف العام​


----------



## waleedss (10 أغسطس 2006)

للاسف اكبر المراجع لاتوجد منها نسخ اليكترونيه
دا احسن كتاب الكتروني ممكن تلاقيه يخدمك في موضوعك
Diesel Engine Reference Book (compiled)

http://rapidshare.de/files/4562650/DiEnReBo.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/4563208/DiEnReBo.part2.rar.html

Password:rafcm

يتكلم عن الاتي

Chapter 1 The theory of compression ignition engines
Chapter 2 The theory of turbocharging
Chapter 3 Compound and other engine systems
Chapter 4 Diesel combustion and fuels
Chapter 5 Thermal loading
Chapter 6 Thermodynamic mathematical modelling
Chapter 7 Computational fluid dynamics
Chapter 8 Modern control in diesel engine management
Chapter 9 Inlet and exhaust systems
Chapter 11 Fuel injection systems
Chapter 12 Lubrication and lubricating oils
Chapter 13 Bearings and bearing metals
Chapter 14 Pistons, rings and liners
Chapter 15 Auxiliaries
Governors and Governor Gear
Starting Gear and Starting Aids
Heat Exchangers
Chapter 16 Aircooled engines
Chapter 17 Crankcase explosions
Chapter 18 Exhaust smoke, measurement and regulation
Chapter 19 Exhaust emissions
Chapter 20 Engine noise
Chapter 21 Larger engine noise and vibration control
Chapter 22 Passenger car engines
Chapter 23 Trucks and buses
Chapter 24 Locomotives
Chapter 25 Dual fuel engines
Chapter 26 Marine engine applications
Chapter 27 Condition monitoring


----------



## ahmadnet (15 أغسطس 2006)

يا إدارة المنتدى هذا الكلام ليس كلامي
أنا لم أذكر هذا الكلام هناك خلل ما أرجو من الادارة تصحيح الأمر مع ذكر الاسباب


----------



## tapela (15 أغسطس 2006)

اذا لم يكن هذا كلامك فلماذا كتبته
اخى الموضوع ليس مجالا للسخرية

م/ محمد امين طبيلة  (صاحب الموضوع )


----------



## الشريف الهاشمي (16 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم


----------



## motaz_95 (16 أغسطس 2006)

الى الاخوان tapela و ahmadnet
حصل خير سوء تفاهم


----------



## ahmadnet (17 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخ المشرف أرجو توضيح ما حصل فالاخtapela يظن بي سؤا وهذا اهانة لي
أنا أذكر أن هذا الكلام كان لشخص اخر ولكني فوجئت عندما وجدته مكتوبا باسمي
أرجو من الاخ الذي كتب ذلك الرد أن يعترف بهذا الشيء


----------



## tapela (17 أغسطس 2006)

*اعتذار*

الاخ/ahmednet
انا اسف جدا اذا كانت كلماتى قد اغضبتك لكن التمس منك العذر فكما ترى فلقد عرضت فكرتى فى مكان عامرا بمتخصصى الميكانيكا ذلك التخصص العظيم الذى اتشرف بانتمائى الية. لكن مع الاسف رغم كل المشاركات التى انهالت على الموضوع كما ترى لم اجد من يساعدنى مساعدة جادة فكلهم اكتفو بالنصيحة.ولقد جاءت مشاركتك الاخيرة مع كل هذة الامور التى سردتها الى كتابة الجملة التى اغضبتك .
التمس منك اخى(ahamednet) ان تقبل اعتذارى. واسمح ان اكرر ما قلتة سابقا عبر ردى على مشاركات الموضوع ان التجربة موضوع المشاركة قائمة بالفعل وهى تعمل الان على ماكينات رفع الماء والتى تكثر فى المنطقة التى اقطن بها تحت جميع ظروف التشغيل وكنت قد نفذتها لاشخاص مقابل مبلغ مالى ثم توقفت رغم العروض التى تنهال على لتنفيذها لكنى اخشى ان تحدثاى مخاطر من جراء هذا التعديل فى المحرك سواء فى المستخدم او فى المحرك نتيجة لعدم مقدرتى على تحديد مى التغير الذى يمكن ان يطرأ على المخرك نتيجة لتغيير الوقود.
اخى(ahmednet)انا اسف للمرة الثانية وارجو ان تقدر الظروف التى دفعتنى لذلك الرد لقد ذكرت لك كل الاسباب والتى من اجلها رفعت موضوعى هذا والذى نخن بصدده.
اخشى ان اكون قد اطلت عليك فاننى قلق الى حد ما مخافة حدوث اى اتلافات فى البضع محركات التى عدلتها الى العمل بالغاز فانا مازلت طالبا فى الفرقة الثالثة بكلية الهندسة.
واخيرا التمس منك قبول اعاذارى اذا كنت قد اغضبتك من غير قصد وارجو ان تقبلنى صديقا

م/ محمد امين طبيلة


----------



## ahmadnet (17 أغسطس 2006)

حياك الله اخي
ولكن أنا لازلت اقول ان ذلك الرد ليس ردي هذا رد أحد الاخوة إن كان صادقا فليفصح عن نفسه
وأقول لك أنك إذا أردت أن تصبح مهندس ناجح فلا تنتظر براءة اختراع ولا تبحث عنها ولا تهتم للأمور المادية
وأنا لازلت مستعدا لمساعدتك ليس في الحصول على براءة اختراع وإنما من أجل إنجاح المشروع وأظنك تتذكر ما دار بيننا من حديث على ال****** 
على كل حال نفذ ما طلبته منك وكما وعدتك سيكون الرد قريبا جدا


----------



## kyd (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
هذا المشروع هو اهتمامى الحالى واتوقع بعون الله ان اتعلم فيه الكثير بعون الله
وارجو ان نكون على اتصال


----------



## kyd (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
هذا الموضوع هو مجال دراستى هذه الايام واتمنا ان نكون على اتصال


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (2 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى انا مثلك اعمل فى مشروع كذلك ولكن ليس الغاز ولكن الهيدروجين واوجه نفس المشكلة وفقنا الله باذن الله


----------



## Raptor (2 أكتوبر 2006)

you can come to faculty of engineering cairo university where i'm a student in 3rd year mechanical power and you can ask Dr Hindawy Salim he is a proffesional in this field or i will ask him my self and send you his opinion


----------



## الهدهد66 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخي محمد تحية طيبة
انا اصدق كل كلمة قلتها عن هذه التجربة النجحة لاتي جربت تشغيل مولد كهرباء يعمل بالبنزين وشغلته بغاز الطبخ وقد اشتغل المحرك بصورة طبيعية وبكفائة عالية افضل من اشتغاله بالبنزين حيث ازدادت قدرة المحرك بشكل كبير جدا واصبح يتحمل حمل اكثر من طاقته التصميمية على الرغم من ان المحرك الذي استخدمته في هذه التجربة قديم وتعبان وكان بحاجة الى صيانة عامة الى اني اجلت الصيانة بعد ان شاهدت المحرك يعمل بهذه الصورة حيث اختفى الدان الكثيف الذي كان يخرج منه واستقرت سرعته بعد ان كانت في تذبذب مستمر كما ان استهلاكه للغاز اقل بكثير مقارنة مع القدرة التي تحصل عليها
اما المساوء التي حصلت فهي استهلاك في صمام سحب الهواء(السكشن فالف) واستهلاك في حلقات المكبس ربما بسبب ان المحرك يبرد بواسطة الهواء وليس الماء
واعتقد ان الاستهلاكات عندك سوف تكون اقل لان المحرك عندك يبرد بالماء ارجو ملاحظة ذلك
اما بخصوص الزيت فلم يتغير شيء اطلاقا
ارجو لكالنجاح في تجربتك والتجارب القادمة


----------



## iceman (4 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام الله على الجميع ​
الاخ (zizo_abdelwahed) بالنسبه لتشغيل المحركات بالهيدروجين فقد نجحت فعلا عن طريق جعل المحركات تعمل بالماء H2O عن طريق فصل الهيدروجينH عن الاكسجينO عن طريق محفز فصل خاص ويتم الان تطويرها فى عدة شركات كبيره من ابرزها BMW وايضا عدد من الدول مثل كوريا والمانيا وغيرها الكثير ولكن المشكله التى توجه الغلبيه حتى الان على حد علمى هيا المحفز الخاص بالهيدروجين حيث ان تخزين الهيدروجين بعد فصله مشكله لانه ماده شديد الانفجار .

وفقك الله فى ما تبحث


----------



## hozen (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ممتاز
ممكن.اتعاون.معكم.انا.تخصصى.الكترونيات
وممكن.اساعد.فى.التحكم.فى.فصل.الوقود.ووصل.الغاز
وغلق.الغاز.فى.حاله.توقف.المحرك.لاى.سبب.ودالك.للامان
ت.0129127492,,,,,مصر


----------



## mori22 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

لازم يأخوانى نساعد اخونا طلبة


----------



## RAZAQ (15 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء
قمت بتغير وقود محرك مولدة الكهرباء الموجودة بالورشه التي امتلكها من البانزين الى غاز الطبخ باسطوانات المنزل والمحرك فولكس واكن حجم 200والتجربه ناجحه لحد الان مضي ستة اشهر
وقمة بالتغير لمعاناتنا في العراق من مشكلة ازمة الوقود المستمره والحوير الذي قمت به بسيط جدا
وصلت على المباشر الغاز بانبوب الكاربريتر الخاص باليازين والعمل مستمر لحد الان كذلك حولت مولدت كهرباء البيت على الغاز ايضا


----------



## tapela (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*kkkkkkkkkkkkkk*

احى العزيز/
ممكن توضح اكثر ما قمت به فكلامك يدل على انك ادخلت الغاز مباشرة على المحرك عن طريق الكاربرتيير دون اى تعديل وهذا يعنى انة من الممكن ان تحدث ما يسمى بالتصفق اى عدم التحكم فى توقيت الاشتعال(حدوث احتراق قبل ان يصل المكبس الى النقطة الميتة العليا).
كذلك احب ان اوضح لك ان الغاز الطبيعى محتلف تماما عن الغاز المستحدم منزليا,واعتقد انك قمت بحقن الغاز مباشرة دون استحدام صمام خانق وهذا ايضا قد يتسبب فى احداث مشاكل على المدى البعيد
اخيك مهندس/ محمد امين طبيلة


----------



## RAZAQ (16 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز م. محمد التجربه ناجحه جدا 
1-كنت اعاني من استهلاك شمعات القدح بالبانزين ولحد الان بعد التحوير لم اقم بتبديلها
2-لمست استقراريه بالمحرك وصوت اقل
3-عزم المحرك جيد ولمست ذلك عند تحميل المولده 
4-اسطوانة الغاز تكفيني 8ساعات عمل مستمر بدون توقف وزن الاسطوانه هنا 16 كيلو
5-ربطة بواسطة السيور راس توليد 15 kv
6 -المحرك عند العمل الفعلي مستقر على سرعة 1850 r.p.m
اسيطر على كمية الغاز المتدفق بواسطة المنضم ضغط عالى وذلك بتشغيل المحرك اولا ثم اعطاء المحرك الغاز المطلوب 
هذا كله بغاز الطبخ
شكر واناحاضر لجميع الاستفسارات


----------



## tapela (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن مزيد من التوضيح يااخىrazak
هل يتم بدا التشغيل على البنزين ثم تقوم بقتح صمام الغاز.
هل يتم الاستعناء تماما عن البنزين.
هل يحدث اى خلل عندالتحول الى الغاز ما اقصده بالخلل هو حدوث اشتعال قبل اتمام شوط الضغط
هل قمت باجراء تعديل بدائرة الكهرباء والاسبرتيير
منتظر ردك اخيك مهندس/محمد امين طبيلة


----------



## بدراوى (18 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وفقك الله اخى العزيز 
اود ان ان اقول فى البداية ان مشروع تخرجى كان فى نفس هذا الموضوع وكانت المشكلة كيفية عمل الشرارة الأولى وتوصلنا الى نفس الشىء الذى توصلت الية و قد وجدت ان هذه الطريقة مستخدمة لدينا من بعض الفلاحين 

لذلك لابد من تطوير هذا النظام بتطوير نظام حقن خاص بالغاز 
لان فى اعتقادى الشخصى ان عدم ضبط نسبة الشحنة قد يؤثر بالسلب على عمر المحرك 
انا مهتم بهذا الموضوع و ارجو التواصل معك 

اخوك على البدراوى مهندس ميكانيكا جامعة الأسكندرية دفعة 2004
email : badrawy111***********


----------



## RAZAQ (19 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي العزيز
قمت برمي خزان البنزين بغضب وبعيدا عن المولده لنجاح الفكره
ابدا مباشرتا بحقن الغاز الى المحرك وبدن اي شيء مساعد لاشتغال المحرك ويدي على منضم الغاز حتى تستقر الفولتيه على 230v
يتم الاستغناء عن البانزين نهائيا وبسوره قطعيه لاانى لمست انفجار الغاز اسرع في بدايه الاشتغال
هناك نقطه اود اشرحها لك .كماقلت اني استخدم محرك فولكس واكن حجم 200 ذات 4اسطوانات وكما تعرف هذه المحركات جافه اى الماء لايستخم في تبريدها فقط التبريد في الهواء كنت اعاني في الشتاء من ترسب سقيع متجمد بن الكاربوريتر والانبوب الخارج منه والناقل للوقودالى المحرك يترسب هذا السقيع على الانبوب فى الشتاء وعند العمل بالبانزين وكن عند العمل بالغاز اختفت هذه الضاهره الفيزياويه
قمت بتحوير كثير من المولدات الصغيره للاصدقاء ذات الاسطوانه الواحده وكني لمست ان المحرك ذات الاسطوانات الاربع افضل في العمل
اخي العزيز الذي شجعني في البدايه شاهدة سيارت صديق لي نوع مازدا محرك اربع اسطوانات تعمل على البانزين وعند نفاذه تعمل على الغاز وكن هناك صمامات امان اكثر وسيفتي اعلى
لم اقم باي تغير على دوائر الكهرباء اطلاقا
تقبل فائق احترامي


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الى الامام يا شباب انا برضوا داخل مشروع تحويل السيارة للعمل بالماء بدل الوقود لو حد يريد المساعدة فى هذا يراسلنى وشكرا


----------



## mahmoudfs (25 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخوني الاعزاء يوجد شركات خاصه لعمل هذا الاختراع و ينفع فقط على محركات الديزل.
عندنا الكثير من السيارات من نوع (بيجو 306 )و( ستروين اكسارا) في فلسطين تعمل على الغاز و الديزل .
يوجد توفير كبير في سعر الغاز .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
هذه سياره تعمل على الغاز من شركه ستروين الفرنسيه و بنفس الوقت تعمل على السولار بقوه 2500


----------



## $المهندس$ (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز اول شي اهنئك علي ما وصلت اليه ... 


بس حبيت اوضح او استفسر عن كم شغله ؟؟ 


-- كم نسبه الهواء الي الغاز ؟؟؟ 

-- هل عملت اجراءات للمحرك ؟؟ مثل تغير البساتن او الاذرعه ؟؟ 

-- كم نسبه الانضغاط الكمبرشن ؟؟ 

و بأخير لازم تقلل الحراره و الكمبرشن لانه الغاز معروف انه سريع الاشتعال 

عكس الديزل الي يتوجب طاقه حراريه كبيره كي يتم الانفجار ... 

ف جرب انك تشغل المحرك عده ساعات و شوف الارقام و شوف الخلل و حاول تصليحه ... 


و الله يوفقك ...


----------



## qq_ss_dd (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*أنتبهوا يا جماعة ولاحظوا*

انتم فرحانين ان انتم حولتوا الموتور علشان يشتغل بالبوتاجاز بدلا من البنزين و لكن لازم تعرفوا حاجة مهمة و هي ان لو حصل تاكل في المعدن و اتسرب البوتاجاز اثناء عمل الموتور(يعني الموتور سخن)هيحصل انفجار
معدن الموتور مصمم لتحمل درجات حرارة و ضغوط معينة اذا زادت عن حد معين بيحصل شروخ داخلية في المعدن و تبدا تظهر بعد حوالي خمس سنين و الكلام ده انا قراته في احد الكتب

منتظر ردودكم


----------



## RAZAQ (15 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوان الاعزاء
اسالو مجرب ولاتسالو حكيم مثل عراقي 
العمليه ناجحه وشاهدو وتلمسو الواقع من السيارات التي تعمل على الغاز والبانزين وكان الله يحب المحسنين 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## محمد سعد رشاد (15 فبراير 2007)

ايمن مصر قال:


> فيه معلومه وجب علي تصحيحها لاني من العاملين باحدي شركات الغاز الطبيعي بمصر وهي
> اسطوانه المنزل اغلبها بيوتان
> اما الغاز الطبيعي فاغلبه ميثان
> الميثان يحتوي الجزي منه علي ذره كربون واحده بينما البيوتان يحتوي 4 كربون
> وعليه فان كثافه الغاز الطبيعي اقل بكثير وخواصه تختلف تماما عن غاز الاسطوانات المنزليه



معلومة جميلة ومفيدة وأضيف إليها أن البيوتان يتحول من سائل لغاز عند درجة حرارة 9 درجة مئوية بينما الغاز الطبيعي والذي يتكلم عنه الأخ ووقع عنده لبس فيه يتحول من سائل الى غاز عند درجة حرارة -180 درجة مئوية (180 درجة تحت الصفر) واضح الفرق الرهيب
لذا يكون ضغط الغاز في الأسطوانات المنزلية أقل من 10 بار بينما إسطوانات الغاز الطبيعي المستخدمة في السيارات تملىء عند ضغط 300 بار 
رقم خرافي زي ما أحنا شايفين


----------



## محمد سعد رشاد (15 فبراير 2007)

الهدهد66 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اخي محمد تحية طيبة
> انا اصدق كل كلمة قلتها عن هذه التجربة النجحة لاتي جربت تشغيل مولد كهرباء يعمل بالبنزين وشغلته بغاز الطبخ وقد اشتغل المحرك بصورة طبيعية وبكفائة عالية افضل من اشتغاله بالبنزين حيث ازدادت قدرة المحرك بشكل كبير جدا واصبح يتحمل حمل اكثر من طاقته التصميمية على الرغم من ان المحرك الذي استخدمته في هذه التجربة قديم وتعبان وكان بحاجة الى صيانة عامة الى اني اجلت الصيانة بعد ان شاهدت المحرك يعمل بهذه الصورة حيث اختفى الدان الكثيف الذي كان يخرج منه واستقرت سرعته بعد ان كانت في تذبذب مستمر كما ان استهلاكه للغاز اقل بكثير مقارنة مع القدرة التي تحصل عليها
> اما المساوء التي حصلت فهي استهلاك في صمام سحب الهواء(السكشن فالف) واستهلاك في حلقات المكبس ربما بسبب ان المحرك يبرد بواسطة الهواء وليس الماء
> ...



أولاً
شتان بين تحويل مولد يعمل بالبنزين الى الغاز وبين تحويل مولد ديزل ليعمل بالغاز
محركات الغاز تعمل بدورة أوتو تماماً كمحركات البنزين فلا يوجد أي مشاكل في التحويل 
لكن تحويل الديزل قصة كبيرة قوي 

ثانياً ما ذكرته من تأكل في صمام السحب وشنابر المكبس شيء طبيعي
أضف أليهم كذلك تأكل قواعد الصبابات
وهي الظاهرة التى يطلق عليها 
Valve Seat Recession
وتحدث كنتيجة طبيعية لأرتفاع درجة حرارة الحريق التي تصل الى من (480 - 605) درجة مئوية وطرحت بعض الشركات مواد يمكن خلطها مع الهواء الداخل للمحرك تعمل على منع حدوث هذه الظاهرة
على سبيل المثال شركة 
Autogas
توفر مجموعة KIT للتغلب على هذه المشكلة تحت الأسم التجاري 
Flashlube Valve Saver


----------



## دهاين (16 فبراير 2007)

qq_ss_dd قال:


> انتم فرحانين ان انتم حولتوا الموتور علشان يشتغل بالبوتاجاز بدلا من البنزين و لكن لازم تعرفوا حاجة مهمة و هي ان لو حصل تاكل في المعدن و اتسرب البوتاجاز اثناء عمل الموتور(يعني الموتور سخن)هيحصل انفجار
> معدن الموتور مصمم لتحمل درجات حرارة و ضغوط معينة اذا زادت عن حد معين بيحصل شروخ داخلية في المعدن و تبدا تظهر بعد حوالي خمس سنين و الكلام ده انا قراته في احد الكتب
> 
> منتظر ردودكم



وانا كلامى من كلام الاخ لان المحرك مصمم لوقود معين ولظروف معينة


----------



## دهاين (16 فبراير 2007)

اخى شىء اخر وضح لى اين يتم تزويد الغاز
ونحن نعلم الية التحكم بالوقود فى غرفة العائمة
فكيف يتم ذلك مع الغاز وكيف التحكم به


----------



## mori22 (4 أبريل 2007)

help me tolpa


----------



## tapela (18 مايو 2007)

اخى mori22
كيف اساعدك ارجو توضيح ذلك ويسعدنى مساعدتك اخيك محمد امين طبيله


----------



## wxtroy (10 نوفمبر 2009)

* تحويل محرك (essence) الى العمل بالغاز الطبيعى*


----------



## طه حسين ابراهيم (9 يونيو 2010)

يا اخى انتا جربت تشغل محرك الديزل بغاز البيوتان بالفعل كيف ؟


----------



## طه حسين ابراهيم (9 يونيو 2010)

انا عاوز اعر كيفيه التحكم بادخال الغاز الى المحرك؟ هل يتم ذلك بواسطه مروحه او كومبريسور هذا اولا؟
ثانيا كيفيه التحكم فى كميه او حجم امداد المحرك بالغاز على اى اساس تتم التغزيه طبقا لاحتياجات المحرك عند كل ظروف التشغيل؟ عذرا ياساده ارجوا التوضيح


----------



## JANAKO (11 يونيو 2010)

ahmadnet قال:


> أنا أحييك أخي واتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ا رجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى الفائدة
> ...


 عندي محرك ديازال -6 اسطونات وتوربو ويوجد تسرب زيت في coleceteur chapement


----------



## JANAKO (11 يونيو 2010)

zizo_abdelwahed قال:


> الى الامام يا شباب انا برضوا داخل مشروع تحويل السيارة للعمل بالماء بدل الوقود لو حد يريد المساعدة فى هذا يراسلنى وشكرا


 moi janako:20:


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (11 يونيو 2010)

والله انا احييك على هذا العمل لكن اقول لك ولا اريد ان احبط من معنوياتك عندنا في العراق عامل تصليح مولدات ماعندة اي شهادة فقط انه متدرب كان عند شركة تيوتا عمل الي انته عملته من زمان


----------



## الباتل1 (12 يونيو 2010)

اخي لقد قمت انا بتشغيل محرك مطور ماء من نوع روبن 3 حصان علي القاز علي مااظن اسمة العلمي( الكورسين)
منذ تقريبا 10 سنوات ولم يحدث مع اي مشكلة اقوم بتشعيل المطور علي البانزين حتي يحتمي المحرك ثم اظفت القاز 
كذالك كنت اظيف القاز الي بانزين السيارة بمعدل 20 لتر بانزين مقابل 8 لتر قاز ولم يحدث اي تغير في محرك السيارة 
وبعد تقريبا سنة ونصف قمت بعمل عمرة للمحرك كاملة ولم الاحظ اي مشكلة . السيارة من نوع نيسان داتسن 
وانا مكانيكي بالخبرة ولم ادرس المكانيكا


----------



## jilany (13 يونيو 2010)

انا بشجعك جدا على اللى انت عملتو لان حتى لو مش نجت بنسبة 100 % يكفى انك حاولت واكيد فهمت حاجات كتير اوى مكنتش هتفهمها الا لو جربيت 
اما بالنسبة للتأثير الذى قد ينتج عن التحويل للغاز فهناك العديد ولكنها تتلخص فى ان كلمة واحدة وهى الحرارة heatان الحرارة الناتجة عن الغاز اكبر بكثير من البنزين والديزل فذلك يؤدى الى تأكل سريع للصمامات وخصوصا الطرد exhust وممما يؤدى الى عمل العمرة للموتور اسرع من المصمم له لانك غيرت من احد العوامل المصمم عليهاheatبدل مكنت بتعمل عمرة كل 5 سنين - فان نتيجة التغير تصبح كل 2 او 3 سنين 
ولكن انى اكد محاوللتك على التغير تفيدك باكثر من الدراسة للتغير

م/محمد الجيلانى Egyption Drilling Company (EDC)


----------



## mysoulstwin (9 أغسطس 2010)

السادة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس تربة واستصلاح اراضي واعمل في مشروع صغير للغاز الحيوي 
وهو الحصول على الغاز الحيوي لاستخدامه في انتاج غاز الميتان 
ويوجد لدي مولد يعمل على البنزين كما يوجد لدي مولد اخريعمل على الغاز وهو مستورد 
كيف يمكن الاتصال باي من المهتمين لارسال المعلومات وذلك لتعم الفائدةعلى الجميع فانا ارغب بتحويل المولد الذي يعمل على البنزين الى مولد يعمل على الغاز 
كيف يمكن ارسال الصور التفصيلية للمولد الذي يعمل على الغاز للاستفادة منها
ارجو التكرم بالاجابة من المهتمين
م عماد القرعان
الاردن وهذا رقم الهاتف للتواصل ان سمحت الادراة بذلك 
00962796606731


----------



## mvar_2 (28 مارس 2012)

*لا داعي للقلق*

بالنسبة لتجربتك فهي مأمونة تماماً ولا تأثير سلبي لها على كفاءة الماكينة بل بالعكس وتجربتك هذه مستخدمة من قبل الفلاحين منذ فترة 
أما بالنسبة للتبريد والتزييت فليس لهما علاقة بهذا التغيير لأن الهواء الذي خلطته بالغاز ليس للتبريد بل هو للإشعال وانت استبدلت وقود الديزل (السولار) بالوقود الغازي واستخدمت مدخل واحد وهو مدخل الهواء نظرا لتشابهه مع الغاز واستغنيت عن مدخل السولار حيث أنك استخدمت كمية قليلة منه فقط لبدء الإشعال.... بالتوفيق
مهندس/ السيد


----------



## hicham_kem (30 مارس 2012)

شكرااااا


----------



## magdy2006 (31 مارس 2012)

اخى الكريم اهنئك على نجاحك وانشاء الله مفيش اعراض طالما هى تبريد مياة ان جربتها قبل 3 سنوات وناجه حتى الان بدون مشاكل وبصدد تتطوير نظام الحقن سؤالى لك ممكن المساعدة ومناقشة اساليب التحكم وطرق الحقن اخوك مجدى


----------



## المخترع العراقي (3 أغسطس 2012)

razaq قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء
> قمت بتغير وقود محرك مولدة الكهرباء الموجودة بالورشه التي امتلكها من البانزين الى غاز الطبخ باسطوانات المنزل والمحرك فولكس واكن حجم 200والتجربه ناجحه لحد الان مضي ستة اشهر
> وقمة بالتغير لمعاناتنا في العراق من مشكلة ازمة الوقود المستمره والحوير الذي قمت به بسيط جدا
> وصلت على المباشر الغاز بانبوب الكاربريتر الخاص باليازين والعمل مستمر لحد الان كذلك حولت مولدت كهرباء البيت على الغاز ايضا



الأخ razaq السلام عليكم هيه مشكلتنه بالعراق الكهربااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء .فهمت من كلامك انك ربطت راس التوليد الى المحرك بسيور يعني كم كانت قدرة المحرك للعمل بالغاز يعني 1 كيفي 2 3 4 أكثر يعني كانت قدرة المحرك صغيرة وراس التوليد أكبر لو شلون ؟؟؟ ...وعندي مولد منزلي 10 امبير اريد احوله على الغاز فمن تجربتك شكد تكفييني قنينة الغاز يعني كم ساعة تقريبا ً حتى اقارن بالبانزين وجزاك الله ألف خير .


----------

